# "Fat Camp"



## safeboy43 (4 Jan 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this board so I had a question about the CF for you guys. I was reading on the american military and found that if you failed their fitness evaluation, instead of going to boot camp you go to "fat camp." This is where they work you out to the point that you are ready for basic training. Is this the same for the CF? 

Thanks in advance
safeboy43


----------



## Infanteer (4 Jan 2006)

No - if you fail the fitness evaluation you are retested at a later date on your own dime.


----------



## COBRA-6 (4 Jan 2006)

CF Fat Camp is held every monday and wednesday at 1000hrs in the NDHQ gym, and is recorded by the Geological Survey of Canada's seismic monitoring devices.  ;D

Sorry safeboy, you must already be in the military to attend this camp.


----------



## safeboy43 (4 Jan 2006)

Haha ok thanks for the info guys. Guess I have to get off the couch now :-[ (lol j/k).


----------



## 3rd Herd (4 Jan 2006)

Mike 
rumor has it west coast navy cancelled theirs, too many members injured


----------



## Proud Canadian (4 Jan 2006)

If you are around the west coast or east coast Navy it would be recommended you wear safety goggles as many must be popping buttons on a daily basis. I could not believe the size of members and how tight their clothes are. I think it is a disgrace to the uniform if your gut hangs down to your knees or your stomach protrudes out further than a pregnant women.


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2006)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> many must be popping buttons on a daily basis. I could not believe the size of members and how tight their clothes are.



Well really, there's no excuse for this anymore...now that they can just exchange all uniforms for a size that fits, including their dress uniforms.

Edited to add: Note the sarcasm....exchange uniforms into bigger sizes for free vice PT.


----------



## D-n-A (4 Jan 2006)

If you join the US Army with Delayed Entry Program(DEP) you could do some PT an other things with other DEP'ers to get ready for BCT. Before you start BCT(Week 0/Reception) you will have a fitness test, untill you pass it you won't start BCT. Near the end of BCT when they have your final PT test the APFT(Army Physical Fitness Test) if you can not pass it you will not be able to graduate with your platoon. You will instead goto a PT Company untill you can pass the APFT, after that you go straight to AIT.


----------



## ZipperHead (4 Jan 2006)

I'm surprised that nobody has latched onto this aspect: it would be against people's "rights" to be forced into attending "Fat Camp". 

Personally, I feel offended by that term. I think that everybody has the right, ney, the obligation to continue eating until they "find" their inner fat person. And then, the thin people of the world will bow down to worship them..... "Let the meaty inherit the Earth". We should look at a special font, or colour scheme, for sarcastic comments.......

I would LOVE to see a Fat Camp being run on every base/wing/ship. And being a bit of a reformed tubby myself (peak weight 225 on 6'1" frame (thats about 102kg on a 185cm frame, for the Imperial measurement-challenged), only the born again (somewhat) skinny/fit can run them, because EVERYONE hates the naturally fit person (well, ok, me anyway  ;D ). I would use "Major Payne" and "The Simpson's" as guidance.

I saw a show the other night on "The 750lb Man" (actually my wife was watching it, but it was a bit like a train wreck, and I couldn't take my eyes off of it). I'm not sure if the intent was to make me feel sorry for him, but I didn't. He died of septic shock (from the bed sores, I take it, as he had been bed ridden for about 6 or 7 years). He wanted to eat his shitty snacks and foods right up to the bitter end. 

Between watching that and "Super Size Me", I would dare say that there is quite an epidemic of obesity going on (obvious statement of the day award contender, that). I think that the people who sued McDonalds (et al) had the right idea: why take responsibility, when you can take their (McD's) money!!!! Again, the sarcasm font/colour would come in handy.

Al


----------



## 3rd Herd (4 Jan 2006)

On the serious side of things recent studies in the United States show that obesity and it's related health problems causing death have surpassed smoking, Here in own country we are no better. Recent changes to the secondary school curriculum no more mandatory phys ed after Grade 10. Seen a "Particpation" commerical lately?. In the quest for the all mighty dollar vending machines populate schools. Only recently have some school boards started to revisit this issue. As for the be who you want to be campaign's run recently on national TV targetting adolescent females, What is wrong with being in shape?


----------



## 48Highlander (4 Jan 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> As for the be who you want to be campaign's run recently on national TV targetting adolescent females, What is wrong with being in shape?



It makes the fatties feel bad.  Haven't you been paying attention?  In our progressive society we're not supposed to do anything which might make someone else feel inferior.  Just wait, sooner or later they'll start taxing gyms and declaring fitness-free zones.


----------



## ZipperHead (4 Jan 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> On the serious side of things recent studies in the United States show that obesity and it's related health problems causing death have surpassed smoking, Here in own country we are no better. Recent changes to the secondary school curriculum no more mandatory phys ed after Grade 10. Seen a "Particpation" commerical lately?. In the quest for the all mighty dollar vending machines populate schools. Only recently have some school boards started to revisit this issue. As for the be who you want to be campaign's run recently on national TV targetting adolescent females, *What is wrong with being in shape?*



I don't think that they are targetting girl's that are trying to be fit: they are targetting girls that are trying to be stick-thin, such as Lindsay Lohan, the Olsen twins, Paris Hilton, et al. I tend to think that they aren't really selling that one too well, as it seems to encourage girls to think it's OK to wear mid-riff baring shirts, when they really shouldn't be: it's OK to have a bit of a gut, but no need to share that fact with people (men included in this regard).

Al


----------



## safeboy43 (4 Jan 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> I saw a show the other night on "The 750lb Man" (actually my wife was watching it, but it was a bit like a train wreck, and I couldn't take my eyes off of it). I'm not sure if the intent was to make me feel sorry for him, but I didn't. He died of septic shock (from the bed sores, I take it, as he had been bed ridden for about 6 or 7 years). He wanted to eat his shitty snacks and foods right up to the bitter end.


Ya i saw that 750 lb show..I swear I didn't eat junk food for a week!


----------



## 3rd Herd (4 Jan 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> I don't think that they are targetting girl's that are trying to be fit: they are targetting girls that are trying to be stick-thin, such as Lindsay Lohan, the Olsen twins, Paris Hilton, et al. I tend to think that they aren't really selling that one too well, as it seems to encourage girls to think it's OK to wear mid-riff baring shirts, when they really shouldn't be: it's OK to have a bit of a gut, but no need to share that fact with people (men included in this regard).
> 
> Al



dealt with this problem in many of the classrooms I have taught in countless hours in staff meetings descussing dress codes and uniforms. Solution; in they would parade i would open a few of the classroom windoes and a mass exodus would occur. Few minutes later all back in class with atire suitble for their age on. Worked wonders. As to the fitness free zones yeah I can see that coming the tip of the spear in this battle will be the ones also wondering why they lost their man and cannot get a new one


----------

